# Fun Cat Site



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Our cat lovers may enjoy this site that a friend just e-mailed me. Just move the cursor around and see what happens.http://www.broenink-art.nl/maukie2.swf


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

OMG Maggie, 
That is so cool. I could amuse myself for hours with this. 
HDS


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Move the cursor around*

Cute.

I think I read with half a brain sometimes. Or maybe I'm tired. Didn't pay attention to the "move the cursor around" part. Sat here a few minutes watching the cat blink ts eyes, twitching its tail, waiting for something else to happen. Looked for a scroll bar (off-screen) to see if there was a time-line to see how long I needed to wait before he cat went for its tail. Gave up. Moved the cursor without intentions. Saw the results. Cute.

I guess this comes from waiting and watching wild pigeons. Need patience, need to "wait and see."

Thanks, Lady Tarheel. 

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He purrs, meows, twitches his tail, etc. depending on where you put the cursor.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Now, THAT'S the kind of cat I like................. and the ones that belong to other people.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie....that's cool I like the different responses you get from him with the different forms of "petting" you do on him


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I loved it - it was really - cute!!! 

Thanks Maggie

Tania x


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So funny. Wish I had more time to play with it.

Reti


----------

